# Scrollsaw questions



## Marpel (Aug 10, 2017)

Just picked up a new scrollsaw, a Shop Fox, semi average quality (right out of the box, I needed to fix some things and wasn't super impressed with the quality and fit and finish, but oh well). As I, at this time, only have three projects which need scrollsawing, and am not sure how much I will scrollsaw in the future, I did not want to spend big bucks, so figured this would suffice for now.

Having never scrollsawed before, I have a couple questions.

The saw has an articulated light for better viewing but the emitted colour is deep orange. Not even close to the bright white I would have expected. The intensity seems comparable with conventional lights of this size, so I don't think it is signs of a dying bulb (although I could be wrong about this). This is the only machine I have with an included attached light, so am wondering if this is the new thing, or what?

The saw takes pinned blades (comes with two) and pinless, with an included adapter. The reading I have done so far suggests pinless blades are better than pinned but doesn't give the reason. Can someone advise if pinless are overall better or just better for certain cuts? And if pinless are better, overall, why would a manufacturer even make a pinned blade machine?

Thanks,

Marv


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> The saw has an articulated light for better viewing but the emitted colour is deep orange. Not even close to the bright white I would have expected. The intensity seems comparable with conventional lights of this size, so I don t think it is signs of a dying bulb (although I could be wrong about this). This is the only machine I have with an included attached light, so am wondering if this is the new thing, or what?


Don't have that machine so can't really tell how bright/dim you are seeing. However, can you swap out the bulb with a higher wattage one? I'm older than the hills and my vision ain't what it used to be, so on mine, I have one of them round fluorescent tube bench light things with the magnifying glass.



> The saw takes pinned blades (comes with two) and pinless, with an included adapter. The reading I have done so far suggests pinless blades are better than pinned but doesn t give the reason. Can someone advise if pinless are overall better or just better for certain cuts? And if pinless are better, overall, why would a manufacturer even make a pinned blade machine?
> - Marpel


Main difference is that pinless blades get into smaller holes, so more delicate/intricate work can be done with them. Pinned blades are fine for less delicate general use work.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

If you are going to do any detail work with your scroll saw get something like this
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009VU81Q/ref=ppxyodtbasintitleo04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
You cannot do fine detail or fret sawing with pinned blades, you need to drill a hole big enough to get the pin through. With pinless blade you can drill a hole that is just slightly bigger than the size of the blade, with a 2/0 blade that is tiny.


----------



## Marpel (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for both replies. Good information.

Marv


----------

